# 275/65/18's on an 08 Pathfinder, will they fit?



## Manke's Path (Sep 22, 2007)

Just picked up an 08 LE V8 4x4 Pathy. Trying to get a couple mods done before we post pics. Love it so far. White Frost with Graphite interior, dvd and nav as well.
The stock 265/60/18's are the smallest tires on any other Pathfinder model when you compare them all.
The SE offroad has 265/75/16's that measure 31.7x10.5 on a 16x7.5 rim, so essentially, you could swap the tires/wheels on my LE and run the larger 16 in. tires/wheels on the SE Offroad and have NO rub.
All models are the exact same ride height so it's apple to apples when looking at all these #'s.
The Toyo's I want to put on the truck are 275/65/18. They measure 32.1x11.0, BUT, they are tested on an 18x8.0, not a 18x7.5 like the stock rims, so they will be a tad smaller.

Is anyone running a tire size close to this? Any rub? Any thoughts on whether I will be able to run this tire without any problems? Wife will kill me if they rub at all 

Thanks!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

You just may get a little rubbing when turned all the way. I was thinking of getting bigger tires, but when I looked in the wheel well with the tires fully to the right, I don't think so, so didn't bother.

A 1 or 2 inch lift may solve your problem, I imagine that should just clear for the size tires you're thinking about. But then, that's a hell of alot of money.

If no one can give you definite answer, call your local tire shop, they should be able to answer your question.


----------



## kappsmax (May 4, 2004)

Im having the same issues with my 06 LE. It has 265/65/17's that look too small. I planned on going with 20's and an agressive tire but now im leaning more towards 16's with 33's

Heres a pic I found. I love this look.

The tires are 305/70/16 and he says theres zero rub issues. Also he has no lift.










Im finding alot of good info searching through cardomain, google, etc... The Frontier guys tend to have more 4x4 mods and everything is basically the same size, parts. Search some Frontier pages. You'll find alot of options.

Good luck


----------



## kappsmax (May 4, 2004)

EDIT to my above post.

I tried on a 295/70/17 today and it will* NOT *clear with out wheel well work. I want big tires but dont really want to get the grinder and sawzaw out to do it. I did a little more research on the above pic and found out he did quite a bit of modding to get the 305's to fit. Im going to test fit a set of 285/70/17's tomorrow. I'll post the results.

Heres a pic of the 295/70 NITTO Terra-Grapplers. It was damn sexy...


----------



## Manke's Path (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks both of you for your replies. Really good info.
Kappsmax, great photos! And the one today of the 295's is sick. Do you have some sort of "hook up" on getting tires mounted and if they don't fit, the shop will just take them off free of charge? 
Those 295/70/17's are huge meats. I have the 285/70/17's on my Chevy HD Duramax truck, and I have a leveling kit on it to clear those. If you're able to squeeze those on with no rub, then I'll really know I can clear the 275/65/18's, which are 32.1x11.0. Your 285/70's are 32.8x11.5.
Were you pretty close on the 295's, or was it not even close?
PLEASE keep me updated and if you have more pics, I'd greatly appreciate more of them....love to see more people out there modding these new Pathy's that still daily drive them and don't want to lift them...


----------



## kappsmax (May 4, 2004)

I knew the 295's would'nt fit... They wanted to see just how close it was.

According to their charts a 285/70/17 may work but the more Im looking around Im probably going to end up buying the PRG 2" front spacer kit. It's $169 inc. shipping and will give enough clearance to fit the 285 or 295's fine. Another good point is that they say it installs easily in the driveway. Im spending alot of time in Frontier chat rooms. Theres some amazing trucks out there. Try looking around here, Ive answered alot of questions just browsing. 

Club Frontier - Nissan Frontier Forum

I'll post pics of the 285's tomorrow. Im hoping they somewhat fit. I found a set with 60-70% tread left for $100. I'll order the 2" kit and call it a day.


----------



## Manke's Path (Sep 22, 2007)

That is a great forum. A lot of really nice Frontier's on there.
I'm really hoping you're able to clear those 285's with no rub. If I could be greedy, would you mind taking 1 pic showing the whole side profile, and/or a shot from the front so we can see how far out the tires sit.....?
I have a ton of experience with HD truck leveling kits. My question/concern re: this PRG 2" front spacer kit, is I thought that those kits are better applications for trucks that have a stock "rake" if you will. My Chevy had a rake and sat 2-3 inches lower in the front. I am not sure, but I'd guess the Frontier's have a slight rake as well.
Looking at our Pathfinders, if we put a 2" spacer or lift on the front, wouldn't we get a front high, rear squat type end result? I could be wayyy off here, just wondering if you know about this.....
Look forward to those pics tomorrow.
Thanks,
Luke


----------



## Manke's Path (Sep 22, 2007)

kappsmax said:


> I knew the 295's would'nt fit... They wanted to see just how close it was.
> 
> According to their charts a 285/70/17 may work but the more Im looking around Im probably going to end up buying the PRG 2" front spacer kit. It's $169 inc. shipping and will give enough clearance to fit the 285 or 295's fine. Another good point is that they say it installs easily in the driveway. Im spending alot of time in Frontier chat rooms. Theres some amazing trucks out there. Try looking around here, Ive answered alot of questions just browsing.
> 
> ...


Any luck on this setup kappsmax? Better yet, any pics


----------



## kappsmax (May 4, 2004)

Sorry for the response delay...

I did'nt end up trying them out afterall. They told me over the phone 60-70% tread and when I went to pic them up it was more like 25-30%. I did'nt waste any time there.

Im kind of stuck myself. Im wanting the look of the pic I posted above but were limited on options. I think Im just going to have to suck it up and get the lift kit through PRG. I remember last week sometime I was browsing through one of these threads and found pics of an 05-07 white lifted Pathy. He mentioned his wife drove it etc... Sound familiar?

Id like to find the photos and have a chat with him.
So, Manke, any other mods? Pics?


----------



## Manke's Path (Sep 22, 2007)

.....speaking of pics, I am having trouble posting pics on this website forum. Haven't ever had a problem on any other site or for any other application, just here. Any ideas?

Our Pathfinder is at the dealer right now, it had a couple scratches from ignorant employees or whatever, so they're patching those up right now. But it just looks like any other stock Pathy right now.
I'd like to get this tire situation buttoned up within the next month or so. 
It is my wifes car, so slow and steady gets me what I want. My truck is already built how I want it, so this is my new project and she's a bit scared to give me full control 
But I plan on putting aftermarket dual exhaust, thinking about Magnaflow, but I don't know enough about any other options for Nissans, so not sure yet.
Also just tinted the windows over the weekend, and would like to grab a billet grill for the front and call it a day. Really don't want to lift it as she won't be happy if ANYTHING is off or whatever. Let me know about posting pics and I'll get some up shortly.

Sorry to hear about the tires. Have you tried Craigslist?
Also, IIRC, don't you have 265/65/17's? If so, why not just go the next size up to a 265/70/17 and call it a day? That's what I want....a tire that's more or less the same size as the SE Offroad has....31.5-32 x 10.5-11" wide. But that's just me.
What state are you located in?


----------



## kappsmax (May 4, 2004)

I use Photobucket for my pics. Just upload, copy and paste.

Yes, my stocks are 265/65/17's, I just want the biggest I can get on a 7.5" wheel.

Our truck is pretty much stock as well. I've tinted the windows (both front doors and doubled over the factory), hard wired radar, a few lighting upgrades and thats about it.

I added 9007 PIAA XTREME whites to the headlights, NOKIA Ion yellow fogs, and replaced the amber 3147 turn signals in the tails to the chrome/amber bulbs. It looks great! Heres a quick pic.










Before










After










We've only had the thing a month. Ive got quite a bit planned. BTW im in Kansas city MO.


----------



## Manke's Path (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, very nice. I like the look on the rears a lot! So it's the stock tail light housing with that aftermarket chome/amber bulb, right? I can't go look at ours right now so I gotta ask.
So the stock amber bulb is that orange color and that's what makes it look "orange" in the before/stock pic?
Not sure if this worked...here's a test photo of my setup


----------



## Manke's Path (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok, guess it worked....my apologies to anyone and everyone as I know this is a Nissan forum.....but that Titan ain't gonna tow 12k lbs anytime soon.....I'll work on Pathy pics.


----------



## kappsmax (May 4, 2004)

Nice setup!

Yeah, it's just a simple bulb change. Heres the guy I bought them from: CHROME 3157 Just make sure you order the Amber/Chrome. I hated the orange look in the rear.

Heres my garage queen... 




























I don't really have any use for a truck. I own a garage door co and drive an E350 all day.

That trailer's a beauty!


----------



## Manke's Path (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. We love that toy hauler. Wish we could just live/work on the road.
I really like the end result of your Maxima. Seriously. It's perfectly done. Nothing gaudy, just very clean lines. Love those rims too. That's a crazy big offset in the rear it looks like, gives it a mean stance. You are the true Nissan enthusiast as both your cars are Nissans.....don't know if I'll ever switch from Chevy, as I love their diesel engine.

Thanks for the link to that guy on ebay. 
I am more of a visual person, so I wish I could just go to the garage and look at the setup for the pathfinder, but I'm having a hard time believing you don't need to buy an aftermarker "clear" housing. On one of my older trucks, that's what I had to do. Even in the pic of his link on ebay, if you look at the 3 series BMW that he uses as a model, he put his bulbs in the turn signals up front and they went from oranges to clear......does the OEM orange bulb really fill in that housing that much to create that factory orange look???


----------



## Manke's Path (Sep 22, 2007)

Also, it looks like you have an aftermarket exhaust on your Maxima....are you thinking about running one on the Pathy? If so, what brands do you like.....?


----------



## Jeremy Williams (Dec 22, 2021)

Manke's Path said:


> Just picked up an 08 LE V8 4x4 Pathy. Trying to get a couple mods done before we post pics. Love it so far. White Frost with Graphite interior, dvd and nav as well.
> The stock 265/60/18's are the smallest tires on any other Pathfinder model when you compare them all.
> The SE offroad has 265/75/16's that measure 31.7x10.5 on a 16x7.5 rim, so essentially, you could swap the tires/wheels on my LE and run the larger 16 in. tires/wheels on the SE Offroad and have NO rub.
> All models are the exact same ride height so it's apple to apples when looking at all these #'s.
> ...


Anyone have success with 275/65/18?
I'm looking to put them on my LE 2010 Pathfinder
I gave it a 2" suspension lift, and now the 265s look tiny

295 seems ambitious, especially without a lift and mods.


----------

